# ICAS - Credential Assessment for Pakistani



## sajid021

Hi All,

I am going to apply for credential assessment from ICAS. Can any body help me to find out the process involved to get the degree and marks sheet attested by HEC- Pakistan.

Furthermore, Please confirm if Intermediate certificate attestation is required from Inter board office or not for the assessment.

Kindly reply.

regards


----------



## afzal067

sajid021 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to apply for credential assessment from ICAS. Can any body help me to find out the process involved to get the degree and marks sheet attested by HEC- Pakistan.
> 
> Furthermore, Please confirm if Intermediate certificate attestation is required from Inter board office or not for the assessment.
> 
> Kindly reply.
> 
> regards


In order to get your degree+marks sheet attested, you must send complete docs from matric till the degree. HEC needs to see them, though they'll only attest degree+marks sheet. You can only send via OCS courier service coz its officially authorized by HEC. Go to nearby OCS office, they will give you complete guidance. And no, you do not need to get any of your pre-degree certificates verified from anywhere.


----------



## fniazi4u

Degree Attestation


Check the link, it has all the information required, plus you will the all the original certificates from metric above.. 

By the way, which university degree you have,, why don't you go for WES, its much quicker than ICAS, ICAS may take upto 2 months for the assesment report.


----------



## afzal067

Don't go for WES... i repeat, don't go for it. I have searched everywhere and seen not even a single positive review of them. They will waste your time and money. Go for ICAS. Their service is neat & clean and reliable.


----------



## fniazi4u

Afzal, 

What is your NOC? are you applying in current stream or you have already applied in 2013 ???


----------



## afzal067

2281 in current stream.


----------



## fniazi4u

ok,,, all the best...


----------



## Steve_SAP

afzal067 said:


> Don't go for WES... i repeat, don't go for it. I have searched everywhere and seen not even a single positive review of them. They will waste your time and money. Go for ICAS. Their service is neat & clean and reliable.


R u sure WES is not giving positive assessment? boz when I searched through their website, my university was listed there. What is the reason for rejection? plz help I was planning to apply for WES by next week, this news is shocking for me.


----------



## afzal067

Steve_SAP said:


> R u sure WES is not giving positive assessment? boz when I searched through their website, my university was listed there. What is the reason for rejection? plz help I was planning to apply for WES by next week, this news is shocking for me.


They may reject your complete application unnecessarily without giving you any reason, thus wasting your precious time and money. So the reason you actually go for WES, i.e. their speed, will be practically of no use to you. Their support is worst. Go for ICAS. Their service is reliable and support is good (I contacted them for guidance via email and received quick response).


----------



## monster

Can anyone kindly confirm , whether the documents that i should be sending to HEC should already be attested by university separately. OR sending originals+markeets (and their photocopies) is just good enough to have the attestation done.

Next thing , do anyone of you know how many points are we gonna get for Bachelors in Electronics Engineering (from Sir Syed University of karachi).

Replies needed
thanks


----------



## Fahad Baig

Dear Monster,
You have to get your degree and transcripts attested from the university before sending them to HEC.

Best of Luck

Fahad Baig


----------



## afzal067

monster said:


> Can anyone kindly confirm , whether the documents that i should be sending to HEC should already be attested by university separately. OR sending originals+markeets (and their photocopies) is just good enough to have the attestation done.
> 
> Next thing , do anyone of you know how many points are we gonna get for Bachelors in Electronics Engineering (from Sir Syed University of karachi).
> 
> Replies needed
> thanks


1) HEC doesn't require verification by university normally, but they sometimes ask for it. Its better to get them verified from university before sending to HEC to avoid possible wastage of your time.

2) 21 points


----------



## monster

afzal067 said:


> 1) HEC doesn't require verification by university normally, but they sometimes ask for it. Its better to get them verified from university before sending to HEC to avoid possible wastage of your time.
> 
> 2) 21 points


Ok , both points are confirmed positive

One last thing , is HEC gona require marks sheet of each semester , or a detailed transcript in its place is fine?


----------



## afzal067

monster said:


> Ok , both points are confirmed positive
> 
> One last thing , is HEC gona require marks sheet of each semester , or a detailed transcript in its place is fine?


Detailed transcript preferred if it covers all your subjects.


----------



## kzaidi11

Hi,

What is this verification for ? Do we need it before applying for PR (189) .


----------



## Iffi86

Anyone has got his inter degree and mark-sheet attested by IBCC? Please help me with the procedure and period they take to send the document in sealed envelope. Thank you.


----------



## fniazi4u

kzaidi11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is this verification for ? Do we need it before applying for PR (189) .


This assessment is for Canada, not for Australia


----------



## fniazi4u

You dont need to attest your secondary qualifications, you need to take the original ones and copies to HEC, create your account at HEC website, they have listed all the procedure there, its pretty simple.

Untitled 1


----------



## Iffi86

Actually WES is asking for IBCC attested copies of inter degree and certificate. if anyone has done it before, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## monster

anyone having idea , when u send documents to HEC for attestation ; how many days do they take for that?


----------



## fniazi4u

monster said:


> anyone having idea , when u send documents to HEC for attestation ; how many days do they take for that?


You have to take documents hy yourseof, and assesment is done the same day,, but before that you have to book an appointment online at hwv website, and the appointment date can be 2,3 weeks ahead


----------



## monster

fniazi4u said:


> You have to take documents hy yourseof, and assesment is done the same day,, but before that you have to book an appointment online at hwv website, and the appointment date can be 2,3 weeks ahead


that has to be for candidates from ISB , m talkin bout the applicants from other cities like KHI


----------



## fniazi4u

Well I am not from ISB, and followed the same procedure took me one single day. You can use courier service OCS which will get your docs attested, but they cant give you sealed envelope which you need to send to WES for assesment


----------



## monster

fniazi4u said:


> Well I am not from ISB, and followed the same procedure took me one single day. You can use courier service OCS which will get your docs attested, but they cant give you sealed envelope which you need to send to WES for assesment


m get panicked dude , i have already couriered the documents ; leaving a postscript of sealing the documents. If they dont seal the document at all , then i have lost the money and time.


----------



## fniazi4u

Did you atleast check with the courier if they can get thr copies attested in a sealed envelope for you....?


----------



## afzal067

No worries. If you are in KHI, go to HEC KHI office (near PTV center) and ask them to seal your attested doc. They'll do it for free.


----------



## monster

Brother ,
I finally have my documents attested from HEC, i didnt go for university verification before sending to HEC (and i included Matric/Inter certificates+marksheet)

Now kindly , guide me ; what other documents apart from HEC sealed envelope do I have to include in my package before sending to ICAS.


----------



## afzal067

Just a printout of ICAS application form emailed to you by ICAS.


----------



## imrann408

*HEC Islamabad office degree attestation*



afzal067 said:


> In order to get your degree+marks sheet attested, you must send complete docs from matric till the degree. HEC needs to see them, though they'll only attest degree+marks sheet. You can only send via OCS courier service coz its officially authorized by HEC. Go to nearby OCS office, they will give you complete guidance. And no, you do not need to get any of your pre-degree certificates verified from anywhere.



I have one question, I am living in lahore, pakistan. accorind to the ICAS they are saying "Please note that the attestation package must be prepared by the HEC Islamabad office. Documents attested by the regional centres will not be accepted." can anyone please confirm i have to go to HEC islamabad office for attestation while we have HEC lahore office.???


----------



## mirzazz

*ICAS processing time scam*



monster said:


> Don't go for WES... i repeat, don't go for it. I have searched everywhere and seen not even a single positive review of them. They will waste your time and money. Go for ICAS. Their service is neat & clean and reliable.


I have experience about both. ICAS is a fraud as it deliberately put false claims about the processing times on its website so as to attract more applicants. I applied to ICAS when it claimed processing time to be 10 weeks (and also confirmed on email before sending documents). However ICAS have not start evaluation even to date (after 16 weeks of receiving all of my documents) when the FSWP is already closed. They also refused to refund my fee when I asked to do so in the 14th week. I had to apply to WES and got my ECA report within 20 working days. 

Lesson 1: ICAS processing time is scam and trap. I really wish if someone could guide me where to file complaints against ICAS.

Lesson 2: WES may not reply to emails timely but they are serious and sympathetic people who would try best to compile their stated deadlines.


----------



## Zaidbintanveer

*ECA Canada immigration*

Hello Everyone,

I am Zaid and my Questions are regarding some documents for ECA for Canadian Immigration

Q1 - If there is anyone who have done their ECA from WES my question is to them. Did WES require to attest out Inter documents from BISE ? Or WES can process ECA without the inter documents, only on the basis of HEC Attested University Docs? If yes then please state the procedure for getting Attested docs from IBSE in sealed envelop.

Q2 - If a person is sending his docs to HEC Islamabad from OCS courier in Karachi or Lahore, would they get the docs in sealed envelop, do we need to specify to OCS that we need the docs in sealed envelop ? 

Please guide me by answering the questions. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## raza1985

Hello Members,

i have done my MBA -HR in 2008 from PAF-KIET. 
As express entry program requirement , i need an ECA for my Highest qualification , i:e MBA-HR.

I will get an ECA through ICAS , as i can not apply through WES because KIET is not included in their designated list of institutions for Pakistan.

i will follow the procedure in the below manner :

I will get HEC attested photocopies of MBA degree and MBA transcript through HEC Islamabad , in an envelope , which will be signed and sealed by HEC Islamabad Pakistan.

Along with signed and sealed envelope of HEC , icas application form will also be sent and offcourse will make payment through prescribed method.


Please let know if i am missing any step in this process , i will be waiting for your immediate response ,as i am so much confused.


----------



## clinton jsoeph

*O and A levels*

does anyone have any idea that O and A levels mark sheets are enough to make an ECA?
plus if anyone who has done only O and A levels and are stuck like me as to who it should be given for attestation either British Council or University of Cambridge,please guide me if possible.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

clinton jsoeph said:


> does anyone have any idea that O and A levels mark sheets are enough to make an ECA?
> plus if anyone who has done only O and A levels and are stuck like me as to who it should be given for attestation either British Council or University of Cambridge,please guide me if possible.


O & A levels have no equivalent in Canada, so it's not likely that they'd be recognised by any employer in Canada.

You should contact the company that is doing your ECA and ask them what to do in your situation... as they are adjudicating your qualifications on behalf of the Government of Canada, they can tell you what they need you to send to them to meet the GoC criteria.


----------



## clinton jsoeph

They told me that my O and A level Certificates need to be sent by the awarding institution directly to them.They didnt say anything regarding that it wont be possible for an ECA to be made when i told them what i wrote in the thread meaning that i think it can be possibly made.


----------



## HHK

Anybody know, in ICAS or WES website, it is clearly mentioned that Mark sheets should be sent to them directly by University or Higher Education Board. Is this the way? or we can directly attached attested photocopies.


----------



## mamoon

Hi HHK,

As far as I know ICAS doesn't request HEC to send the documents directly to them. What they need is the SEALED Envelop with HEC Signed and stamp on the sealed part along with the Photocopies Attested originally by HEC (500 Rs. / document at HEC Office Islamabad) included in the sealed envelop.

You just need to get your Transcripts and Degree photocopies attested by HEC only and you can send the Sealed envelop from your end as well.



HHK said:


> Anybody know, in ICAS or WES website, it is clearly mentioned that Mark sheets should be sent to them directly by University or Higher Education Board. Is this the way? or we can directly attached attested photocopies.


----------

